# Yamaha RX-V373 with Harmon Kardon HKTS-9



## gopihere (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Im from UAE and Im planning to buy a entry level 5.1. 

I want a AV receiver with USB/ipod support along with HDMI ports and all the essential features. Based on that, Im planning to go with Yamaha RX V-373.

And regarding the speakers, im planning to move forward with harman Kardon HKTS9.

Will the above speakers work well with the mentioned yamaha receiver? Bcoz i can see there is a change in the impedance value. In receiver it is 6 ohms, but speakers 8 ohms...is that an issue?

Any one guide me please


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You're fine with 6 ohm power and 8 ohm speakers. It is when that is reversed that you could start to have some issues. For instance, you would not want to have 4 ohm speakers on a 8 ohm receiver/amp.


----------

